# ATB's, It's What's for Supper!



## daggerdoggie (Aug 25, 2011)

After dropping my son off at college, I needed some comfort food.  Not the 30 plus ATB's many of you do...it's just the two of us, but ATB's, NY strip steak and corn on the cob makes me happy.








Using two of my three smoking devises is always fun!  One of these days, I'll have them all going at once.







Dinner is served.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing like some good old smokey comfort food!


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats a real nice lunch. It all looks just great.


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks Great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2011)

ABT's are one of my Favorite, Beer Drinkin' munchies...The only thing is I'm the only one in my family that eats them!...Silly Family!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong there


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 26, 2011)

food looks amazing.. Nice job bet it was tasty..


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 26, 2011)

nice lookn meal


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks great Man!


----------

